# Big East college basketball



## Sam6644 (Jan 10, 2011)

C&C appreciated

Shooting University of Cincinnati basketball all season. Here's some of my favorites so far. More are at Cincinnati Photojournalist - Photographer, writer, designer - Sam Greene

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8


----------



## pbelarge (Jan 10, 2011)

Nice photos. I really like # 7 the most. # 2 is also a great action shot.
What camera and lens do you shoot?

P.S.
I went to school at Syracuse...almost 4 decades ago 
Go Cuse....


----------



## Sam6644 (Jan 10, 2011)

I use a 7D with 70-200 f/2.8 L and 24-70 f/2.8 L

I use a 30D for a second body, too, but it can't compete with the 7D, so I don't use it quite as much as I should use a second body... second 7D is coming very soon. haha

I'm looking forward to the Syracuse game... it's going to be a tough one.


----------



## pbelarge (Jan 10, 2011)

The 7D and the 70-200 must be a great combo for the venue. 

I am nervous about Cinci and Cuse game. It will be a nail biter to the end.

Get some good photos for us....


----------



## kundalini (Jan 10, 2011)

I've got three letters for ya.....

ACC


Some nice shots anyway..........


----------



## Kenny32 (Jan 15, 2011)

kundalini said:


> I've got three letters for ya.....
> 
> ACC
> 
> ...



And I've got one number for you...7. That's how many more top 25 teams the Big East has than the ACC. 

You're doing great Sam...it's always great to see another college newspaper photographer with as much passion for sports photography as me.


----------



## Kethean (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi! I'm a college photographer as well but at a D2 school in the east. I should be moving to a bigger better school next year. But as for basketball (my fav sport to shoot) I like a faster lens and usually the the 70-300 or 70-200 range is a little to tight for most things. I like to use a fast prime like the 50mm f/1.8 (but set at 2.2 for sharpness...such a cheap lens). It's awesome to see how well these shots came out though! Awesome job!


----------



## thingsIsee (Feb 1, 2011)

7D can't beat it.  nice shots


----------



## rtracyphoto (Feb 2, 2011)

Great job. Big East is a good league to shoot in. I dont do too much college basketball other than Navy but I get down to University of Maryland sometimes for games. Its a shame because they have good players but they just can't seem to get in the win column as much as they have the potential too.



Kethean said:


> Hi! I'm a college photographer as well but at a D2 school in the east. I should be moving to a bigger better school next year. But as for basketball (my fav sport to shoot) I like a faster lens and usually the the 70-300 or 70-200 range is a little to tight for most things. I like to use a fast prime like the 50mm f/1.8 (but set at 2.2 for sharpness...such a cheap lens). It's awesome to see how well these shots came out though! Awesome job!



The lens selection really depends on the camera body you are using. Personally I shoot with a Nikon D3 (which is full frame) and if I shot basketball with just my 50 f1.8 the shots would be way too loose 90% of the time unless they are right under the basket thats why I shoot an 80-200 f2.8 for most of my basketball and carry a second body with a wide

For a crop body camera like the D300 (or in the case of the OP with the 7D) a 70-200 would probably be too tight but a mid range zoom or 50mm would work better because of the 1.5x crop.


----------



## Kenny32 (Feb 2, 2011)

I think people don't like to shoot something tight like a 70-200 or 80-200 because it is pretty challenging to get things in the frame if they're up close...But I know I've mastered it pretty good.

I used to shoot with a 50mm but I found that images are only sharp from the foul line and in...With the 80-200 I can do everything from dunks under the basket to a point guard crossing a defender at half court. The only shots I really miss are the shots that they take from the corner where I sit.


----------



## Sam6644 (Feb 2, 2011)

I shoot my 70-200 under the basket all the time. 


It's the only lens I use for women's games, too.


----------



## PopCulture (Feb 3, 2011)

I really love 4. I think it captures the joy of the game!


----------



## Formatted (Feb 3, 2011)

2 could do with some flash.


----------



## Sam6644 (Feb 3, 2011)

Formatted said:


> 2 could do with some flash.





that would be the last photo I got to take in that arena.


----------



## Kenny32 (Feb 3, 2011)

Sam6644 said:


> Formatted said:
> 
> 
> > 2 could do with some flash.
> ...



Do they have strobes in that arena, Sam? I would imagine they would, but I also imagine they are being used every game...If you ever get a chance to use them, I highly recommend it...it's pretty fun.


----------



## Sam6644 (Feb 3, 2011)

There is a set of strobes setup in the arena but I have no access to them. They're owned and controlled/used every game by the athletic department's shooter.


----------



## MattHallowell (Feb 3, 2011)

I think all are really strong, but i wish 3 wasn't so tight against the guy in the foreground. I really like number three, I've been looking to get a similar shot all season.


----------



## photographyguy1218 (Feb 18, 2011)

Nice shots! Pretty sweet gig you got there!


----------



## Corvphotography (Mar 1, 2011)

I would love to get into sports photography.  working for a news column or for a college.  I have a Canon rebel EOS XS(i know its not the best camera but its what i have.) w a 55mm lens and a 300mm lens.  I live in VA Beach so I try to go to as many ODU Basketball games as possible.  I also try to get as close as possible.  Any tips for me to get more into the field you guys are in? any lens i should invest in? ANYTHING will help.


----------



## Sam6644 (Mar 4, 2011)

Speak to a Sports Information directer and try to get press credentials to sit court side. 

After you've established credentials, start investing. Then it all depends on how much money you want to spend. A 50mm f/1.8 is actually a great lens for basketball if you can sit on the baseline, but if you want zoom (I use all zooms) you're going to need something that can go as low as f/2.8 or else you're just about doomed. If you had a camera that did high iso a little better, f/4 zooms could be ok, but 2.8 is where it's at.


----------



## WCB Photography (Mar 4, 2011)

Tar Heels will take the ACC by storm.


----------



## GeraShapiro (Mar 7, 2011)

the 4th it brilliant...bravo


----------

